# New Minn Kota



## BaitCaster (Apr 25, 2010)

Just bought a Minn Kota 55lb Endura. There's a tag on the cable that says I should install a 60 amp circuit breaker on the positive lead close to the battery. Do I really need this?


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 25, 2010)

Yelp. You could
maybe go smaller but it would possible keep kicking it.


----------



## cali27 (Apr 25, 2010)

I just installed a 50 amp breaker on my 45 thrust minn kota. I was wondering if you had to have one aswell. After asking around at a local marine electronic shop the clear answer was yes. I bought the Motorguide breaker because it was like $20 bucks, the minn kota one is like $45 i think.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 26, 2010)

it will work without them - I personally don't use them. 

It probably voids the warranty if not used (not for certain though)... but I've yet to be able to get them repaired if they were still under warranty. That question was never asked


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 26, 2010)

OK, so I guess that I can run without one, but it might not be a bad idea to have one. So does BassPro sell them? Where else can I get one?


----------



## russ010 (Apr 26, 2010)

I know Cabelas has one for about $8... it's a manual reset type which is what I would recommend getting


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 26, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I know Cabelas has one for about $8... it's a manual reset type which is what I would recommend getting



Great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 26, 2010)

I just checked Cabela's website. they have a 50 amp breaker for $8. However the Minn Kota 60 amp breaker is $40!! Looks like I would also need to buy some wire and connectors to hook it up!


----------



## russ010 (Apr 26, 2010)

you can get by with the 50... but you would splice your positive line and just put on a ring terminal and then connect it to the breaker..

too much headache in my opinion, but that's me and the risk I take


----------



## Lawdog (Apr 26, 2010)

I am in the same boat. Oops, bad pun. I just got an Endura 50. I am very intrigued by a product called the Minn Kota Power Center.

It's basically a $59 battery box that has outside mounted terminals and a built in 60 amp circuit breaker. It's a lot to spend, but the convenience would be great. You can charge the battery or hook up the motor without ever having to take it out of the box.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 26, 2010)

Lawdog said:


> I am in the same boat. Oops, bad pun. I just got an Endura 50. I am very intrigued by a product called the Minn Kota Power Center.
> 
> It's basically a $59 battery box that has outside mounted terminals and a built in 60 amp circuit breaker. It's a lot to spend, but the convenience would be great. You can charge the battery or hook up the motor without ever having to take it out of the box.



That makes sense. Only a bit more than the breaker.


----------



## MeanMouth (Apr 26, 2010)

I found the 60 amp breaker at a local White Elephant store for $30. Any place that sells trolling motors will most likely carry the breaker.

I would rather spend $30-40 instead of replacing a $300+ motor. Call me crazy...or prepared.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 26, 2010)

russ010 said:


> it will work without them - I personally don't use them.



I'm also going to go that route. I've seen my grandpa run his electric motor w/o a circuit breaker for decades, granted it wasn't the 70# thrust monsters that are around now. The first time I have heard the circuit breaker mentioned was on this site, and it does make you think. But if I take a look at all the boats on my local lake, the old guys probably have never even thought of doing that.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 26, 2010)

It's not like it will enhance or decrease performance.. it just ensures you don't burn up your $XXX.00 trolling motor. Is the 10 bucks worth it? Then get one.

If not, roll the dice.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 2, 2010)

Went to Basspro last night prepared to shell out $50 on a circuit breaker or battery box with built in circuit breaker. The kid in the store was awesome. He showed me a $60 manual reset circuit 60 amp breaker. But he then told me to go to the Tracker Boat Centre maintenance desk in the back of the store and that they sell a 50 amp breaker for $20. So I followed his advice. The Tracker tech told me that this $20 breaker is what they use on all Tracker boats and it's all I would need. Saved a bunch of money and this thing was so easy to hook up. It hooks right to the battery. I didn't need any new wires or hardware.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 3, 2010)

Here's a pic of the circuit breaker on the positive post of my battery.


----------



## robr3004 (May 22, 2010)

Lawdog said:


> It's basically a $59 battery box that has outside mounted terminals and a built in 60 amp circuit breaker. It's a lot to spend, but the convenience would be great. You can charge the battery or hook up the motor without ever having to take it out of the box.



Cabela's sells there own brand Power Station for $30.00 and in most cases, any accessories offered by Minn Kota are just re-branded products.

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/.../en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0


----------



## Lawdog (May 23, 2010)

Howdy and thanks. I looked to those at Cabela's. See my post on these in this thread: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=13100

Problem is the circuit breaker is only 30 amp for the outside terminals. I ended up spending the extra dough for the MK option. It is very nicely built and stout. I'll post up some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## robr3004 (May 23, 2010)

Nice catch on the breaker amperage...I didn't see that one. I'll check out that other post.


----------

